# Bucket Fatality



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not a tree or bucket guy, but I imagine that this was completely avoidable. Damn.


_Developing Story: Fatal Utility Truck Accident in Grass Valley Area (Update 1)

By Michael P. Neufeld
Tuesday, November 13, 2007

Lake Arrowhead, CA – At 4:47 p.m. Monday, November 12, a report was received that a utility truck had tipped over while working in the Grass Valley Fire area. San Bernardino County Fire Department personnel were dispatched to the scene and a seriously injured individual was transported by ambulance to Mountains Community Hospital.

At 12:30 a.m. Tuesday, November 13, the San Bernardino County Coroner posted the following on their web site:

"On November 12, 2007 at 4:45 PM, a 25 year-old male, a resident of Mexico City, Mexico, was standing in the basket of a hydraulic boom on a cable repair truck replacing cable near Marin Lane and Merced Lane in Lake Arrowhead when the vehicle started to move ejecting him from the basket. Emergency personnel responded and transported him to Mountains Community Hospital where he was pronounced dead at 5:49 PM. An autopsy will be conducted this week to determine the cause of death. When next of kin has been notified, his name will be released. The California Highway Patrol is investigating the incident." _


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 13, 2007)

Those buckets have no outriggers. I am going to say he had the wheels chocked because of bad brakes. The truck either jumped the blocks or none were present the brakes crept, and he was ejected. 

Similiar case up here in MA. Rockit comm. had a truck hop the chock blocks, with a SU-36 Telsta unit. These are mounted much like a tree boom on the side of the boom, except they have a small metal basket with a small axle. Anywho............the truck came rolling down the hill, clipped a telephone pole, and ripped the bucket off the truck. The man landed on his head dieing instanly.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 13, 2007)

No safety harness/belt from the sounds.

Too bad.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 18, 2007)

Pics in the paper showed a boom truck on its side. I think it had out riggers. Looked like a bad set up from the pics.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 19, 2007)

Safety harness will prevent a lot of ejection accidents however,
a rolled truck or boom failure will result the same. I wear the old
school belt and prefer a short lanyard over the break away, as
I don't like the fact that they will drop you into a powerline on
the concrete etc. I am tough enough to take the jerk if it ever
is needed but don't want to survive the ejection only to be
lowered by the break away into a three phaze!


----------

